# Best Swarm Call Ever!



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice. I see you are using card board box. That working okay for ya? Boss wen to the right guy. Funny how it all works out.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

All I have to say is everyone that has any inclination to catch swarms should own a couple of these. I am forever running out of equipment and these things are cheap and handy. Of course, I glued mine all together so I wouldn't have to fight with it but it works great. I will post the video once I get it uploaded.


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow looks great. Funny I saw the cardboard box too. I just saw a youtube vid where a guy put a frame in a cardboard box sideways as a trap. Talk about low cost...I slapped one together today! Brad


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkdN4w2L7eU


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

NasalSponge said:


> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkdN4w2L7eU


Good job well do :applause:



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice Video.... Can I ask what you are using for a camera & stand ?


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done ...i have 5 of those box;s around ,,,2 i put a sheet metal flange on to mount to trees .


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Mike. Very cool video.

Jim

PS: What are those things on your feet. They look like socks but had a strap on top?:scratch:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx everyone.

Fuzzy: it is a Samsung PL210 point and shoot camera and a Sunpak 6000PG tripod, neither of which are too pricey.
Seal: Good idea!
Jim: They are called Five Fingers and they are great! I have no feeling in my feet so I tend to overprotect them which causes them to atrophy, these allow me protection and full movement of my feet.
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/index.htm


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a pair of five fingers that I like a lot too, but I was also wondering what you were wearing


----------

